# i need HELP with this chocolate stuff HELP!!!!



## want2cook15 (Dec 20, 2003)

hi everyone my name is justin as soon as you read this please respond im making molded chocolate for the second time but it has been a while i took a class that showed me how to do it and she like made little santa claus' with like red coats and i know she did it by like painting the bottom of the mold with some kind of colored chocolate she had all different typesof colors like yellow and red and stuff and it was edible i know but i dont remember how she made it if anyone knows what im talking about or knows any websites or knows what to do to make all these different edible colors please notify me by replying as soon as possible because i was kind of planning to start this project to day.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 20, 2003)

I wish I could help you but I know nothing about this.  See if this site can help at all - Jaques Torres


----------



## qahtan (Feb 3, 2004)

*I need HELP with this chocolate stuff HELP!!!!*

I have only just seen your cry for help.
 Sorry it's a bit late for this year, but there is always Easter.
 Most large supermarkets or cake decorating stores sell compound
chocoate, also chocolate coverture.
 They also sell coloured chocolate type buttons, that can be melted and painted to the mold first, then cooled to set, then add the regular chocolate.
  It's a simple proceedure, and you can usually buy as many or as few of the colour buttons as you require. qahtan


----------

